# Surge Practices: Do you accept rides while still on other rides?



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I've been thinking maybe it's a good idea to drive with "Stop Sending New Requests" selected so that I can make sure I am getting paid correctly on the completed trips. Do any of you guys/gals do this?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I screen record, so I can go back and check rates and multipliers at the end of the shift and attach screen shots if necessary. I don't stop requests because I want to see every ping during surge.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> I've been thinking maybe it's a good idea to drive with "Stop Sending New Requests" selected so that I can make sure I am getting paid correctly on the completed trips. Do any of you guys/gals do this?


If it's likely to surge then you will get pings. If you keep accepting you will not see the surge.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I only really accept stacked pings during non-busy times and typically limit them to under 4-5 minutes from the drop, preferably the 1 minute at the drop site. We barely get enough information about the rides to begin with. Taking a ride without seeing its location on the map or knowing surge conditions is not appealing to me at all. The stacked ping is primarily another strategy to increase ride acceptance in my opinion. It is not totally without benefit but can easily bite you if you don't pay attention.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Stacked pings also decrease likelihood of surges happening. If everyone tapped "don't accept new rides" then surges will happen......


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Stacked pings also decrease likelihood of surges happening. If everyone tapped "don't accept new rides" then surges will happen......


BINGO...!!!

Dam you're a smart girl...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I stop new requests immediately after accepting every trip I take. I want to survey the destination and surrounding area to determine the best location to stage next.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

If you accept stacked pings, There is a good chance Uber steals the surge pay from you.

I remember times I drove into a red sea and I got a base rate stacked ping, But I was certain that the pick up location was in the surge area since it was only a few minutes away.

Same thing with destination trips, You might get paid base rate when the request is coming from a surge area.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I stop new requests immediately after every trip I accept. I want to survey the destination and surrounding area to determine the best location to stage next.


Exactly! Sometimes I forget to do that, I accept a surging ping, and after the fact I realize I probably could have gotten a much better higher one if I had taken the time to check out the map, do a little research, and driven smarter (because it's all about DRIVING SMART - that's what distinguishes drivers who make money from the ants who don't)


----------



## Amy13 (Mar 19, 2018)

I always hit am going offline. Especially when I am driving pool and have picked up 2 people. I don't want to get stuck with that pool all day. I like to see if I am still in a surge for I will not do regular pricing. It too little and refuse.


----------



## John Holmes (Jun 28, 2017)

I only accept rides that are surges.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

John Holmes said:


> I only accept rides that are surges.


Ok...is it just me that thinks...

With that username...

It gives surging a whole nuther meaning...

Rakos








PS. Monkeys have needs too...8>O


----------



## John Holmes (Jun 28, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Bro Olomide (Sep 1, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Exactly! Sometimes I forget to do that, I accept a surging ping, and after the fact I realize I probably could have gotten a much better higher one if I had taken the time to check out the map, do a little research, and driven smarter (because it's all about DRIVING SMART - that's what distinguishes drivers who make money from the ants who don't)


Same here. I stopped accepting stacked ping low surges after cancelling a few immediately after accepting them only to realize that I was on the edge of, or right in the middle of a higher surge.

Almost always the next ping that I received after cancelling or ignoring a low stacked ping has had a higher surge amount. Preach this to fellow ants to help boost the surge amounts.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

If you like to gamble, run Uber and Lyft during big surges with a destination filter not too far, and treat it like a stacked ping.
I did this once and got a 200% short Lyft, and a 2.5x long Uber when the surge started to die off. And the Uber riders we're drunk enough not to care or know, got lucky not to effect my ratings.


----------

